# Shotline Bling



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.mavs.com/videos/mavs-shotline-bling/



When they I find a YouTube link, I'll post


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: Awesome.


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

Sad thing I imagine Villanueva exactly like this in a club.


----------

